

Yudkowsky's Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - MikeCapone
http://hpmor.com/

======
zephjc
This has been on HN several times before, but I up-voted because its more
well-organized compared to the fanfiction.net page, and more so because
there's now a podcast that has 31 chapters read so far - excellent work!

